# Top 10 most 'BEAUTIFUL' skylines i the world.



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

I know there is a thread called top 10 skylines but most people seem to judge on how many skyscrapers it has or how tall the buildings are and stuff. 
But on this I want you to name the most beautiful ones that make you wow, and support your opinion with pictures.


----------



## photorama (Mar 12, 2013)

NY


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

-edit-


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

we already have this kind of thread


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

dt;pd
(double thread;please delete)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New York Skyline by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

I must admit, 1 WTC turned out better than I ever hoped.


----------

